# Uber/Lyft/Pandora



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

I just got approved for Uber yesterday. I was approved for Lyft a week or two ago. I haven't done any driving yet. Please don't respond with "you're only going to make X dollars per hour" or some other reply the does not answer my question.

I use a Samsung Galaxy S7. I plan to run BOTH Uber and Lyft at the same time. I've read that the Uber app needs to be in the foreground, and that the Lyft app will wait patiently in the background.

OK... so here's my question...

If I am waiting for a ride request, and I am listening to Pandora via Bluetooth to my car's radio... will I be able to hear the "beep" from Uber and Lyft through my car speakers?

I just want to make sure that there won't be a problem hearing the audio notification that a ride request is pending.

Just to be clear... I expect that the Lyft app will be in the background (signed in as a driver), the Pandora app will be in the background (playing music), and the Uber Partner app will be displayed on my screen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't run your particular setup but typically your sound for Bluetooth a and your sound for notifications are independent of each other. It should mute your Bluetooth to play a notification.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Brian321 said:


> I just got approved for Uber yesterday. I was approved for Lyft a week or two ago. I haven't done any driving yet. Please don't respond with "you're only going to make X dollars per hour" or some other reply the does not answer my question.
> 
> I use a Samsung Galaxy S7. I plan to run BOTH Uber and Lyft at the same time. I've read that the Uber app needs to be in the foreground, and that the Lyft app will wait patiently in the background.
> 
> ...


You will see a notification pop up if you have your apps set up to show notifications.

Side note - you won't make any money - sorry, couldn't resist mentioning the truth.

Have fun. Good luck.


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I haven't run your particular setup but typically your sound for Bluetooth a and your sound for notifications are independent of each other. It should mute your Bluetooth to play a notification.


That's what I am hoping will happen. I just don't want to miss ride requests. Especially since I'm planning to run both Uber and Lyft apps simultaneously on one phone.


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> You will see a notification pop up if you have your apps set up to show notifications.
> 
> Side note - you won't make any money - sorry, couldn't resist mentioning the truth.
> 
> Have fun. Good luck.


I know that I will see a notification. I am more interested in what I will hear.

Regarding making money... I understand that I am going to be trading the depreciation of my vehicle for money. That's OK. I have a 1-year goal to earn extra money. After that, I won't have a need to drive again.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Notification beeps typically override music apps. That being said, let us know if this is the case once you try it. 

Good luck! And for the love of everything, don't give out water, gum, or snacks.


----------



## Tigerluke 60449 (May 2, 2017)

Brian321 said:


> That's what I am hoping will happen. I just don't want to miss ride requests. Especially since I'm planning to run both Uber and Lyft apps simultaneously on one phone.


Im a Lyft driver and I make very decent money. In one eight hr drive day i made $280. It depends on you. I'm out of Chicago. I've tried running Uber and Lyft it was a disaster! Lol I missed a lot of request and cancel request between the two that it hurt my ratings. It much more lucrative to just go with one.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Brian321 said:


> That's what I am hoping will happen. I just don't want to miss ride requests. Especially since I'm planning to run both Uber and Lyft apps simultaneously on one phone.


Just remember to go offline with the other service immediately after accepting a ping. I've missed a number of Lyft pings because I forgot to go offline after accepting an Uber ping. Not a big deal, but Lyft sends a lot of annoying little messages.

Running both apps simultaneously is not a big deal, as long as you remember that one key. It will become habit after a couple of weeks.

If you are in a busy Lyft market, it will help if you set the Lyft app to NOT automatically start navigation. If you use auto-nav, it will delay your ability to go offline on the other app, which is a PITA.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I think you want to run the Lyft app with Uber in the background now it will allow you to see the address for the Uber request.

Running both is OK during slower times but I have found during busy times like weekend evenings it can be a hassle. Both going off before you can shut down one over the other. At those times I run the one with either better bonus programs or the one that is surging (Primetime). In my market typically Uber is the better platform during busy times (more requests and more surges).


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, the audio notifications for ride requests will come through your stereo speakers via Bluetooth with Pandora or any other music streaming app. Uber allows you to link your Pandora account to your Uber account, but it doesn't work very well for me. On the Uber app it gives you the option to play music, which will then open Pandora, but most of the time when I selecte that it either comes back with a login screen for Pandora, or tells me I have no bluetooth connection even though my phone and stereo show they are connected. And if it does actually work closing the Uber app does not close Pandora, so you can call it quits for the day and shut down Uber, but Pandora continues to run and eat up your data even when you're not listening. After closing the Uber app I have to open Pandora and then close it again to get it to stop.

After a while it occurred to me that I don't have to open Pandora through the Uber app to play music while online. I just open the Pandora app myself instead of having Uber open it and it all works fine. I get music through the stereo speakers, but when a ping comes in it mutes the music while the timer ticks down for accepting the ride. It also mutes the music for navigation prompts.


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

People are replying to my post from a year ago. Since then, I gave up on Lyft altogether. Uber keeps me plenty busy in Boston. Lyft is just a waste of time, IMHO.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Brian321 said:


> I just got approved for Uber yesterday. I was approved for Lyft a week or two ago. I haven't done any driving yet. Please don't respond with "you're only going to make X dollars per hour" or some other reply the does not answer my question.
> 
> I use a Samsung Galaxy S7. I plan to run BOTH Uber and Lyft at the same time. I've read that the Uber app needs to be in the foreground, and that the Lyft app will wait patiently in the background.
> 
> ...


The beep will dim the music, same for phone calls. I stream Sirius XM on my Android, and it does this, i don't know about the pandora/app configuration, though.


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> The beep will dim the music, same for phone calls. I stream Sirius XM on my Android, and it does this, i don't know about the pandora/app configuration, though.


Well, actually, "the beep" uses a different audio stream (on Android) than my music app.

I can't speak about iPhone, but on Android there are several audio streams. It turns out that music apps use the "Media" stream, and the Lyft/Uber "ping" uses the "System" stream.

So, in my case... I am using Bluetooth to play music and audio from Google Maps.

The music and audio from Google Maps keeps playing from my car speakers.

When I get a "ping", it comes from the phone's speaker.

It doesn't reduce the volume (or, "dim the music", as Oscar Levant wrote above), but it is easily discerned.


----------

